# Cracked Travel Van 620 Shower Tray



## lydgate (May 17, 2005)

The Shower tray in my van has cracked round the drain hole and I am looking for the best way to repair it. Is it easy to remove the tray? 
Any suggestions for a self fix?

Alternatively does anyone know of a reliable place to have it repaired in the North West of England?

I have been quoted £175 for a new tray and either 2hrs labour or 7hrs labour depending on whether it is screwed in or bonded in. Labour at £75/hr


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

sounds fiddly; can't help with repairers, but is it under warranty?


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Dick Lane Motorhomes in Leeds/Bradford are Hobby Dealers, but should be able to do a job like that, sort of mid way from each coast...

Carol


----------

